# Post your Pseudotropheus cichlids here!



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just thought I'd like to see what ya'll had.
Common Pseudotropheus cichlids are:
Demasoni
Acei
Socofoli
You know... :fish:

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

Ps. daktari (juv)


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

*Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli) (wc)*









*Pseudotropheus sp. "Perspicax Orange Cap" (f1)*


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Pseudotropheus elongates










.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Ps. socolofi (my dominant male)









and one of the girls









Ps. acei "Tanzania Black"


----------



## Neb (Sep 22, 2008)

showing some teeth..


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

I WANT that fish MalawiLover!!!! That dom male is a stunner, i want i want i want!! :wink:


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cathje said:


> *Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli) (wc)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know this is off topic but do the cichlids like to eat the zuchinni? I'm just looking for different diets for my fish...


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Mobius1230 said:


> I know this is off topic but do the cichlids like to eat the zuchinni? I'm just looking for different diets for my fish...


Mine love them - the mbuna, peacocks, and utaka all eat it.

As for my Pseudotropheus species....

Ps. sp. "perspicax orange cap" Ndumbi


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

Mobius1230 said:


> I know this is off topic but do the cichlids like to eat the zuchinni? I'm just looking for different diets for my fish...


I mainly feed them pellets (with spirulina) and sometimes some frozen food, but I recently started feeding them cucumbers and lettuce. They seem to enjoy it


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

why_spyder said:


> Ps. sp. "perspicax orange cap" Ndumbi


I think you need to make your pick why-spyder: "orange cap" or "red-top ndumbi"

Click here for an article about the Ps. sp. "perspicax red-top ndumbi"

This is the "red-top ndumbi"









It is said to be the same species as the Ps. sp. â€œperspicax orange-cap â€œ (which is available in the profile section of this site) but the orange cap is more orange instead of red. (what's in a name  )

btw. here's another pic of my "orange cap"


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

*Here is one of my Demasoni males:*









a*nd a holding female:*


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Cathje said:


> I think you need to make your pick why-spyder: "orange cap" or "red-top ndumbi"


I'm sorry, where did I go wrong? My species were purchased as _Ps_. sp. "perspicax orange cap" Ndumbi, and if they are found near Ndumbi, were probably labeled as such because of that. I didn't collect them, so I did the next best thing and labeled them as best I knew how.

By the way, mine do have orange caps, not red.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Gee why_spyder, I don't get it either...you *did* say orange cap :? Unless Cathje knows for sure the orange caps aren't collected from Ndumbi? I'm not familiar with this fish but the red top one sure is a looker. Wonder how hard they are to come by?


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

why_spyder said "perspicax orange cap ndumbi", which is a combination of "red top ndumbi" and "perspicax orange cap". that's why I said "pick one" 
as far as I know, the orange cap doesn't have Ndumbi in the name. but could be my mistake though. nevermind then *lol* :fish:

*edit*
just read the article again and it says:


> Ps. sp. â€œ*red-top ndumbi*â€


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I think the main reason retailers use the most common trade name ("Red Top Ndumbi") is because they don't know or care about the different variants - and Red Top is kind of descriptive. Simple and easy sells better. :wink:

As for variance of species under one name, it could be that "perspicax orange cap" was the first one exported (and labeled "Red Top Ndumbi") - and the slight variation in colors wasn't recognized until later. By then the "Red Top" name was already synonomous with these variants of cichlids - and retailers/wholesalers didn't bother with trying to change the name - people knew the "Red Top" name and the sellers didn't want to confuse customers.

In any case, I agree, they are a beautiful (but aggressive) species - no matter which variant you have. :lol:

P.S. *Dewdrop* - the redder variant is probably a bit harder to get than the orange-cap, but I'm sure they are out there. My feeling is the orange-cap is the more farm-raised variant of the two.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Found these.

When I first got my Ps. sp. "perspicax orange cap" male.


























Presently my male looks more like this (blaze isn't quite as red as it appears in the photo).


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

@why_spyder: :thumb: 
*nice pics by the way... he's gorgeous!*

I think most of the "wrong names" have to do with the _I don't care as long as I can sell it_ attitude that most retailers have. As for being in the hobby and breeding with the cichlids, I do prefer to have the right names present. If the names change (as they constantly do) I will change the names of my fish aswell. I think that's the difference between someone in it for the hobby, or for the money...


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Cathje said:


> As for being in the hobby and breeding with the cichlids, I do prefer to have the right names present. If the names change (as they constantly do) I will change the names of my fish aswell. I think that's the difference between someone in it for the hobby, or for the money...


I agree being in it for the enjoyment/hobby is different than in it for the sales - and I attempt to do the same with my cichlids' names.


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's some of my Demasoni:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/somebachs/ ... 694099682/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/somebachs/ ... 694099682/


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

Acei trio


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy fat cows.... 

Other than the weight though - they have good coloration.


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

I know, theyre on a diet :lol:


----------



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

heres my ps. cyaneus 
he dominates the tank..


----------



## becadavies (Apr 2, 2007)

lol @ that last pic jennye0....pretty much sums up acei's....mine are absolute gannets...will fill their mouth with food and go and hide behind a rock pile lol

nice colours though
x


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ya thats cool

Thanks for the fish so far everyone :thumb:


----------



## WHITE KNIGHT (Sep 27, 2008)

i would love to get a red top ndumba cant find them in australia anyone know?


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

omg that is one huge Acei *lol*

here are some more pics of my wc. Acei


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone got some Pseudo. polit?


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah, me...

Clickable thumbnails...


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Cool. Anyone have some Demasoni "Mozambique"?


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

The second dem from somerandomguy is a mozambique. It has 7 stripes. Two are merged but that's just not having top-notch genetics, it's still mozambique.


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Super Turtleman said:


> The second dem from somerandomguy is a mozambique. It has 7 stripes. Two are merged but that's just not having top-notch genetics, it's still mozambique.


(Ya killin me man, ya killin me :lol: ) alright, any Ps. williamsi?


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

hi

Sorry im a bit late on this thread lol i only just got taught how to post pics.

Heres my tank boss, elongatus mpanga


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

That Ps. elongatus Mphanga male is gorgeous!  :drooling:


----------



## baza (Apr 7, 2008)

Yer everyone who comes around and sees the tank wants him lol they make offers but hes not for sale lol hes got such attitude.


----------



## i980311 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Usisya"

















































Pseudotropheus Saulosi


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Ps. saulosi


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Here is my wc Ps. Acei Ngara


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

My Ps. Acei "yellow tail"


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Here is my Ps. sp. "Flameback". The group I am currently working with is throwing 25% albinos. The albinos should be a beautiful looking fish but none are big enough to tell yet. :thumb:


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is my male Ps. sp [/img]"Blue Dolphin".


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

And my Ps. Saulosi


----------



## gianlucadm (Aug 26, 2005)

Williamsi from Italy 8) 
http://www.malawitosi.com/files/posted_ ... 0_0605.jpg
http://www.malawitosi.com/files/posted_ ... 0_0682.jpg


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's a few of mine,

Ps. Salousi









Ps. Elongatus Chewere









Ps. long Pelvic Cheese









Ps. Polit









Ps. Perispax Ndumbi


----------



## Mobius1230 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nice, all of ya'll!


----------



## shempy (Nov 8, 2008)

Here are some of my pseudotropheus
ps. socolifi pindani, acei, crabro


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Eric C. said:


> Here is my Ps. sp. "Flameback". The group I am currently working with is throwing 25% albinos. The albinos should be a beautiful looking fish but none are big enough to tell yet. :thumb:


I recognize that photo. This is one of the guys from cichlidsforsale.net

I bought some great quality cobue from them, they were very helpful and took interest in the fish and you as a hobbyist. I recommend them to anyone looking to order online.


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

bac3492 said:


> I recognize that photo. This is one of the guys from cichlidsforsale.net
> 
> I bought some great quality cobue from them, they were very helpful and took interest in the fish and you as a hobbyist. I recommend them to anyone looking to order online.


Thank you for the compliment. :thumb:


----------

